# Colorado Structures



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone who put one together tell me what glue you used?

Tom H


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Tom, hows it going? I used two things, Extreme Power instant adhesive medium glue from Hobby Lobby, and pvc glue, it will melt/bond the glue to the plastic for the bigger pieces. The adhesive for smaller trim like the windows.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I have built several of these buildings. My favorite glue is Sinbad glue. Sinbad Glue[/b] They are now selling it at train shows. This is absolutely the best glue for a multiple applications. For the buildings, I paint them first, then align the corners, in those square clamps used for picture frames I guess. I put accelerator on one edge, and glue on the other. Touch them together in the clamps, and they are stuck. My firehouse has now been out in the weather for three winters, and looks as good as the day I put it out. In fact, Bruce from Colorado Structures has several of my buildings on his website. I just wish he made more different kinds of buildings, but Marty buys parts and builds what ever he needs. 
Paul 

[/b]


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I am sorry the link doesn't seem to work. But I have double checked it, and that is correct. google it. Sinbad glue.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 13 Nov 2010 05:56 PM 
I have built several of these buildings. My favorite glue is Sinbad glue. http://www.sinbadglue.com/ They are now selling it at train shows. This is absolutely the best glue for a multiple applications. For the buildings, I paint them first, then align the corners, in those square clamps used for picture frames I guess. I put accelerator on one edge, and glue on the other. Touch them together in the clamps, and they are stuck. My firehouse has now been out in the weather for three winters, and looks as good as the day I put it out. In fact, Bruce from Colorado Structures has several of my buildings on his website. I just wish he made more d kinds of buildings, but Marty buys parts and builds what ever he needs. 
Paul 



It is a dot NET not dot COM.

http://sinbadglue.net/


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
Jane has been putting our Colorado Models buildings together with ""GOOP""... Can be found in a lot of places, home depot, lowes, Ace, etc, etc.... We also cut acrylic sheets up and use them inside the buildings for addition strength & weight, since ours are going outside.... Plus, the acrylic also works as the window glass... The acrylic is glued to the back of the window frames, and run wall to waal, bottom to top... One piece covers numerous windows and one side..... 
good luck with yours....


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I have built a lot of Bruce's buildings and tried a lot of different glues. I thought PVC cement would work best, but after 2 years the seams started seperating, so I no longer use it. I'm currently using E6000 that can be picked up at most craft/hobby places. http://www.michaels.com/E-6000%C2%A...lt,pd.html It's also water proof. So far, it's been holding up great, although I've only been using it about 6 months, so I won't know for sure until a year or two goes by. 

Mark

http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By AndyC on 23 Nov 2010 07:34 AM 
Tom, 
Jane has been putting our Colorado Models buildings together with ""GOOP""... Can be found in a lot of places, home depot, lowes, Ace, etc, etc.... We also cut acrylic sheets up and use them inside the buildings for addition strength & weight, since ours are going outside.... Plus, the acrylic also works as the window glass... The acrylic is glued to the back of the window frames, and run wall to waal, bottom to top... One piece covers numerous windows and one side..... 
good luck with yours.... 




Hey Andy 

What thinkness of Acrylic are you using?

JJ


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 24 Nov 2010 01:29 PM 
Posted By AndyC on 23 Nov 2010 07:34 AM 
Tom, 
Jane has been putting our Colorado Models buildings together with ""GOOP""... Can be found in a lot of places, home depot, lowes, Ace, etc, etc.... We also cut acrylic sheets up and use them inside the buildings for addition strength & weight, since ours are going outside.... Plus, the acrylic also works as the window glass... The acrylic is glued to the back of the window frames, and run wall to waal, bottom to top... One piece covers numerous windows and one side..... 
good luck with yours.... 




Hey Andy 

What thinkness of Acrylic are you using?

JJ 
JJ, it's the normal stuff from Home Depot, or Lowes.... I think it's like .093 thickness..... I believe they stock it to be used as replacement windows on storm doors.... It adds a lot of strength & weight to the stucture...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Andy


----------

